# Truck shocks



## ramrat (Dec 9, 2012)

What would you guys use my work truck 2005 dodge 1500 four door. I drive this truck about 10,000 miles a year.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 9, 2012)

For mine, pretty much all stock, I went to napa and got their hd shocks. Been on for a year and work fine.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 9, 2012)

i use KYB shocks and i would get the HD version


----------



## dave_dj1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've always had good luck with Monroe's.


----------



## t613 (Dec 18, 2012)

No first hand knowledge, but a buddy put a set of Bilsteins on and said it rode better than new.

They're going on my '08 SD when the stockers go.

Tim


----------



## bootboy (Dec 18, 2012)

Bilstein. They'll never have to be replaced again. They came stock on my toyotas and the only reason I replaced them on my 4runner at 170,000mi was because I lifted it, with bilsteins of course. Just be sure to get the right valving for your specific vehicle. They're reasonably priced to boot, about $200 for all four corners. If you're a DIY guy, that's all you ever spend for shocks again.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 18, 2012)

I put these on the back of my truck ('98 K1500). They were a royal PITA to put on (had to lift the frame off the rearend) but are totally worth the money and time. The truck rides on the coils when there is no load in the back. Honestly, they're awesome.






these keep the front end from bouncing up and down


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 5, 2013)

Koni or Bilstein unless you want to go all spendy and install Fox or King. (and for most they're just bling)


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 5, 2013)

Bilsteins. They back their product. Keep your old ones as spares. Bilstein will repair or replace any of their shocks. Don't know which one is bad? They will inspect them, fix them and re powdercoat the good ones to match the rebuilt one. Their lifetime warrenty is the real deal.


----------



## axlr8 (Mar 5, 2013)

If im looking for ride quality BILSTEIN'S if I beat the crap outta them(offroad, towing, heavy crap) I use monroes expensive line.. Forget what they are called!


----------

